# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  "Hats Off" - A Mandolin/Upright Bass Record Coming Out May 5

## alexheflin

Hey guys!

I'm incredibly excited to let you know I'm going to be releasing a duo record on May 5th. I had the pleasure of recording the whole thing with the very talented Mike Gurrola on bass.

I'm going to be releasing videos for the next two Tuesdays (April 11 and 18th) related to the album, but for now, here's a live recording of the title track.




See you next week!

(Also, I'll be putting out a jazz recording dedicated to Don Stiernberg this Friday. I hear Baseball season just started.)

----------

colorado_al, 

des, 

guidoStow, 

Joey Anchors, 

John Soper, 

mandrian

----------


## guidoStow

Nice tune! I'm looking forward to hearing more...




ps. what mandolin is that you are playing? Beautiful instrument!

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## des

Deadly!

----------


## alexheflin

Back with the second of three videos (next Tuesday I'll be putting up an EPK type video)! 




This is another original tune from the record, titled Droplet.

Also - the mandolin is one of my own. We call it a Blue Marlin.

----------

des, 

guidoStow

----------


## guidoStow

Great stuff Alex! Looking forward to the disc.

----------


## alexheflin

Thanks! 

Here's the final video/update. A little behind the scenes video about the record.




It comes out Friday!

----------

guidoStow

----------


## guidoStow

Hi Alex -- Is the CD available?

----------


## alexheflin

> Hi Alex -- Is the CD available?


Technically it's only available via digital means (itunes, amazon, etc) as I only printed physical copies for promotional purposes. I have a couple left over though, so if you shoot me a PM or email I can probably get one to you.

----------


## Joey Anchors

Alex, does you gorgeous mandolin have a redwood top?

It sounds amazing!

----------


## alexheflin

> Alex, does you gorgeous mandolin have a redwood top?
> 
> It sounds amazing!


You nailed it. It is indeed a redwood top.

----------


## Joey Anchors

> You nailed it. It is indeed a redwood top.


Nice! How do you like the redwood? I'm having a flattop made with a redwood top.

----------


## alexheflin

I personally really dig it. Redwood has a kind of darker/midrange tone that I love, especially in a jazz context.

----------

Joey Anchors

----------

